# Headsets - Cane Creek S8 vs. Chris King



## Thimk (May 25, 2007)

I current have some OEM Cane Creek headset. I know everyone goes for the Chris Kings, but I don't feel like dishing out $150, with alot of it going to the bling factor.

I was eBaying headsets and I came across a Cane Creek S8, their 2nd best headset (http://www.canecreek.com/s-8-headset.html), for $35 with S&H.

Is it still worth it to get a Chris King headset? If I get the S8, what sort of gains in performance will I notice? I just wanna graduate from my OEM headset.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*My $.02.....*



Thimk said:


> I current have some OEM Cane Creek headset. I know everyone goes for the Chris Kings, but I don't feel like dishing out $150, with alot of it going to the bling factor.
> 
> I was eBaying headsets and I came across a Cane Creek S8, their 2nd best headset (http://www.canecreek.com/s-8-headset.html), for $35 with S&H.
> 
> Is it still worth it to get a Chris King headset? If I get the S8, what sort of gains in performance will I notice? I just wanna graduate from my OEM headset.


Unless your headset is crunchy, there's really no reason to upgrade. But when you do upgrade, I can't comment on anything other than CK. I didn't realize that the price has gone up. The last time I purchase a headset was about 10 years ago and it was a King. It's gone through a couple of bikes.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

ditto on *Ken in KC*. Unless your current is ruined spend your dollars on something that you will see a difference in performance with such as tires or shifters or wheels or...you get the point. $$ on a headset will never be measurable except in the long run; i have a CK that I got in 1992 (1" purple) and I still use it.


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

I like the CK, though I'm currrently running a FSA Orbit Exterme that has turned out to be suprisingly smooth and reliable. Since I only spent $40 for it, I'm pretty happy.


----------



## Thimk (May 25, 2007)

I just ended up buying the Cane Creek S8 off eBay. Can't go wrong for $35. I think they got for about double that usually.


----------



## RickC5 (Sep 23, 2004)

Thimk said:


> I just ended up buying the Cane Creek S8 off eBay. Can't go wrong for $35. I think they got for about double that usually.


IMHO, Cane Creek makes a good product at a good price. Not quite as good as a CK, but definitely a headset that will last you a long time, and an outstanding deal at the price you paid.

I've had several CC headsets and have never experienced a failure or had a problem on the higher-end models, like the S-6 or S-8. I have heard that the S-2 needs some help though.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

My CK is from '99. Still perfect with zero maintenance or care given to it. It's only about the bling (God, I hate that word.... can't we let it die, already?) if you want it to be. I want it to be about a quality part with an awesome warranty that I'll never need to make use of.


----------



## Thimk (May 25, 2007)

Does a quality headset really affect steering performance that much?


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*No...*



Thimk said:


> Does a quality headset really affect steering performance that much?


A quality headset peforms exactly like a new, lower quality headset. It just does so for a longer period of time.


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

Here is another opinion:

http://www.pvdwiki.com/index.php?title=The_BEST_Headset

It basicaly states that Chris King has a design flaw to to Cane Creeks's patent.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

CC 110 is a more appropriate comparison to the king:










I had a CC S8 for over a year and took it apart and was just like I left it when it was installed, but you expect that from any descent headset.


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

The Cane Creeks are in every way superior to the King. The S8 at $40 ish is a great deal, as it has such a low price and is actually better engineered than the King. The Solos or new 110 from Cane Creek set the standard for headsets. King's NoThreadset design is a go-around to not pay or use the Cane Creek/Dia Compe patents. Read up on it.

PVD's essay is on the money.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*And another CC/CK thread*

Check this out:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=373379

Chris King used to be the only game in town but not anymore.


----------



## fonseca (Jan 12, 2004)

Thimk said:


> I just ended up buying the Cane Creek S8 off eBay. Can't go wrong for $35. I think they got for about double that usually.


Wasn't it the S8s on ebay that were fakes? If the seller you bought it from is in Asia, you probably bought a counterfeit.


----------



## Thimk (May 25, 2007)

fonseca said:


> Wasn't it the S8s on ebay that were fakes? If the seller you bought it from is in Asia, you probably bought a counterfeit.


Yeah, it was from Asia. I figured it could be a fake, but the seller had loads of cycling items (Fox F100 RLCs, Juicy Brakes, Ritchey Carbons to name a few) that seemed just as real as from any other seller. So I assumed that my S8 would be the real deal as well. Also, they had a super high rating, 100% @ 775.

Here's the store: http://myworld.ebay.ca/michellebikeshop

If you guys think it's a faker, please let me know.


----------



## fonseca (Jan 12, 2004)

Several threads on it in the last few months. It seems the ebay S8s are missing one part, and don't have the stainless bearings they're supposed to.

Post when you get it. I'm curious if it is complete and comes in retail packaging. I bet it doesn't, and is gray market with lower grade bearings.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*A lot of ebay Cane Creek headsets just come with a big rubber band*



fonseca said:


> Several threads on it in the last few months. It seems the ebay S8s are missing one part, and don't have the stainless bearings they're supposed to.
> 
> Post when you get it. I'm curious if it is complete and comes in retail packaging. I bet it doesn't, and is gray market with lower grade bearings.


around them and no spacers. Retail come in that cute little round "box". As far as "lower grade bearings" when I'd emailed Cane Creek with my questions about "upgrading" from a S-2 to a Solo I mentioned the bearing (industrial?) grade steel bearings as opposed to their stainless bearings in the higher-end headsets. They said the bearing steel was actually stronger than the stainless. Yeah, the stainless supposedly would weather contaminants longer but to just not worry about it.


----------



## jabpn (Jun 21, 2004)

The S-8's I've gotten on Ebay do come with one part missing but it is a super thin washer. The bearings were S-8 stainless bearings.


----------



## Thimk (May 25, 2007)

jabpn said:


> The S-8's I've gotten on Ebay do come with one part missing but it is a super thin washer. The bearings were S-8 stainless bearings.


Does that mean it's a fake?


----------



## jabpn (Jun 21, 2004)

Thimk said:


> Does that mean it's a fake?


Not from what I can see. The cups, bearings, and all the other parts appear genuine. The writing and logo is what it should be. I get the feeling they are from the source mfg facility and someone is making a little on the side from some extras. It seems legit (not stolen), at least I've never had a reason to think otherwise at this point in time.


----------



## Thimk (May 25, 2007)

jabpn said:


> Not from what I can see. The cups, bearings, and all the other parts appear genuine. The writing and logo is what it should be. I get the feeling they are from the source mfg facility and someone is making a little on the side from some extras. It seems legit (not stolen), at least I've never had a reason to think otherwise at this point in time.


Well, here's the seller: http://myworld.ebay.ca/michellebikeshop

Let me know what you think.


----------



## fonseca (Jan 12, 2004)

xcguy said:


> Yeah, the stainless supposedly would weather contaminants longer but to just not worry about it.


I have no problem buying OEM parts at a lower price with no packaging. But they had better be otherwise identical to the retail version, and not factory rejects that were supposed to be destroyed but went out the back door, or flat out counterfeits. My issue is not the bearing material, but that the bearings in these suspect CK headsets might be generic and the cups either flawed or fake.

My brother has a real S8 headset on his Moto-Lite II. It's been problem-free.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

I can have an answer which headset is better tomarrow if anyone can give me the numbers on the bearings!


----------



## Thimk (May 25, 2007)

Gary H said:


> I can have an answer which headset is better tomarrow if anyone can give me the numbers on the bearings!


Can I PM you when it ships in?


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

jabpn said:


> The S-8's I've gotten on Ebay do come with one part missing but it is a super thin washer. The bearings were S-8 stainless bearings.


if you're missing the washer/seal between the lower cup bearing and the crown steerer, it doesn't exist anymore. CC has changed the design so the crown race now incorporates that seal. the crown race should have a little rubber ring around it which replaces that seal...


----------



## sundowner (Mar 13, 2007)

Killroy said:


> Here is another opinion:
> 
> http://www.pvdwiki.com/index.php?title=The_BEST_Headset
> 
> It basicaly states that Chris King has a design flaw to to Cane Creeks's patent.


That dude sound like a CC employee but hey its on wikipedia so it most be true. I have use CK heatset for over 15 years and not one problem. My current CK headset is over 6 years old. I have use it on five different frames and 3 different fork with no problems. I have not done any maintanace on it either and the thing rolls like it was new. I am a big dude and I can make things creak but not my CK headset, no wear marks on the stearer tube either like the dude mention. On the other hand the only CC headset I had, an S3 I think started to grine and creak after a month of riding. It was ok after When I open it to clean and repake it the thing the call greese was a rusty goop.


----------



## jabpn (Jun 21, 2004)

Thimk said:


> Well, here's the seller: http://myworld.ebay.ca/michellebikeshop
> 
> Let me know what you think.


I note that on a lot of those pictures the background surface is very different. How many different woods and width of wood flooring can one have? This may mean nothing. What I would do is email the seller and ask for additional photos of the part. I've looked at the feedback rating and I do see a few more repeat purchases (same buyer) that would normally send up a red flag, and it does, HOWEVER, at the same time the repeat purchases do make sense to some degree. Click on the individual buyers and check out their feedback and one more level of it. (I know....lots of work for a headset....but you did ask  )

EDIT: I personally bought S-8 headsets from the following seller...one for my mtn bike and one for my road bike.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cane-Creek-S8-1...ryZ42336QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

sundowner said:


> That dude sound like a CC employee but hey its on wikipedia so it most be true.


It is a Wiki, but it is not Wikipedia. PVD is a real gear head in the bicycle and motorcycle community, so I think the stuff on his Wiki holds water. Your expericence is not nessasarly the experience of every CK and CC owner. You are a sample size of 1.


----------



## wreckedrex (May 2, 2007)

Killroy said:


> It is a Wiki, but it is not Wikipedia. PVD is a real gear head in the bicycle and motorcycle community, so I think the stuff on his Wiki holds water. Your expericence is not nessasarly the experience of every CK and CC owner. You are a sample size of 1.


My brother's got one he's had for around five years with no issues whatsoever. It looks really nice to. That said I've got an S-3 that came free with my fork, it's been ~ a year and it's as good as new. Even if it only lasts another year I could replace it 3 or 4 times before I've hit the cost of a CK and that'd be 6-8 years down the line. I probably wouldn't spend the $$ on the King myself, but they do look pretty spiffy. Maybe if I ever do a custom frame...


----------



## Glued (Oct 26, 2007)

Take a look at this thread:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=351708

It concerns counterfeit Cane Creek S-8 headsets.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*I just looked at my new S-3 purchased from Jenson last week*



Glued said:


> Take a look at this thread:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=351708
> 
> It concerns counterfeit Cane Creek S-8 headsets.


The cartridge bearing seals are blue. I've never bought an S-8. The whole thing, including spacers was 132 grams. Counterfeit to me doesn't necessarily mean a black market manufacturing plant churning out "fakes" but maybe there's some swapping around of the top cap label that says S-8 or S-3 and of the cartridge bearings. I know that the stainless S-8 bearings are why some people go with the S-8 but I'm perfectly satisfied with the "lower grade bearings" in my S-3. That doesn't make it right, though. I think that it's just pure chance that you were missing that one part but if you hadn't been missing that part and installed the "counterfeit" headset, you'd actually have an S-3 with a more blingy label!


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Thimk said:


> I current have some OEM Cane Creek headset. I know everyone goes for the Chris Kings, but I don't feel like dishing out $150, with alot of it going to the bling factor.
> 
> I was eBaying headsets and I came across a Cane Creek S8, their 2nd best headset (http://www.canecreek.com/s-8-headset.html), for $35 with S&H.
> 
> Is it still worth it to get a Chris King headset? If I get the S8, what sort of gains in performance will I notice? I just wanna graduate from my OEM headset.


Why are you replacing your headset? Is there something wrong with the OEM? As long as the one you have is not worn out, there is *nothing *to be gained performance-wise by getting a new one. The only advantage of the other headsets is the fact that they last longer.


----------



## Thimk (May 25, 2007)

kapusta said:


> Why are you replacing your headset? Is there something wrong with the OEM? As long as the one you have is not worn out, there is *nothing *to be gained performance-wise by getting a new one. The only advantage of the other headsets is the fact that they last longer.


Not really. It's cause I'm about to finish my Santa Cruz build, and I just want everything to be relatively high-end.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

All Mountain said:


> CC 110 is a more appropriate comparison to the king:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but the Solos is still a superior design and as I read ... better.

The most intersting thing out right now seems to be the Crank Brothers DirectSets. They eliminate the outer bearing races and replace them with a reinforced cup.


----------



## Glued (Oct 26, 2007)

xcguy said:


> The cartridge bearing seals are blue. I've never bought an S-8. The whole thing, including spacers was 132 grams. Counterfeit to me doesn't necessarily mean a black market manufacturing plant churning out "fakes" but maybe there's some swapping around of the top cap label that says S-8 or S-3 and of the cartridge bearings. I know that the stainless S-8 bearings are why some people go with the S-8 but I'm perfectly satisfied with the "lower grade bearings" in my S-3. That doesn't make it right, though. I think that it's just pure chance that you were missing that one part but if you hadn't been missing that part and installed the "counterfeit" headset, you'd actually have an S-3 with a more blingy label!


No, if you go back and read that entire thread you will see it is quite definately a fake. There are photos there of the real S-8 and the fake S-8. I held them in my hands, I weighed them, I eyeballed the typeface of the laser etching, I looked at the machining, I spoke with the guy at Cane Creek. It was a fake. That part that was missing? It is missing on *all* of the eBay cheapie specials at the time too. Had I installed that headset there is a real possibility I'd have water in my head tube right now. Headsets are easy to counterfeit and given the price of mid to high end headsets, quite lucrative as well.

One other thing. The vendor that I purchased the item from cleared all but a few CC headsets from their website in the week after this counterfeit item came to light. They knew they'd been had, and they rooted out all the offending parts.

If your weight was right on, (the fake S-8 was 22g overweight without the missing part), then you are probably good to go.


----------



## Thimk (May 25, 2007)

Ok, so I'm just gonna say that my S8 is a counterfeit.

Now, what's the worst that could happen? My headset falls apart mid-air and the preload gouges my eye out? So how bad will this component be?


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

*Interesting thread*

I've got an S-8 with the blue cartridge bearings and no additional bits. I weighed it when I bought it, and it as roughly the right weight (this was 12 months ago... my memory is hazy, but I would have noticed a 20% variance). I bought it through the most dubious channels imaginable (from a guy at a train station in Asia ).

It's still smooth as the day I bought it and as the first thing I did was black out the laser etchings, as far as I'm concerned it's just another cheapo headset. Reading this thread does make me wonder what it is though- my assumption is offloaded OEM stock that 'fell off the back of a truck.'


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

Killroy said:


> It is a Wiki, but it is not Wikipedia. PVD is a real gear head in the bicycle and motorcycle community, so I think the stuff on his Wiki holds water.


No, its not even a wiki. The whole idea behind a wiki is that its open to anyone who wants to add information and is thus somewhat balanced and peer reviewed. This is just one guys soapbox for his opinions that he tries to make look official by confusing people by making the URL and design of his site look like Wikipedia.

Maybe he has some good points, but its hard to say, one might make an equally strong argument for King.

That being said maybe he has some points. I will look into replacing the o-rings on the 3 King No-Thread sets in our fleet this winter. And when my 8 year old (and still functioning perfectly) King headset wears out, I will consider buying something else but that's going to be a very long time.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

> Now, what's the worst that could happen?


If it works, use it. Worst that will happen? It wears out quicker and weighs 20 grams more than it should. But even if it does wear out quicker than it should now you have two headsets, and the first was probably going to last as long as you needed it to, anyway.



> My headset falls apart mid-air and the preload gouges my eye out? So how bad will this component be?


I cannot think of a less critical part on the bike. When it starts to go, you can't even tell when riding (though you can on the bike stand) When it is _totally _shot, the bike it most likely still ridable in a pinch. In other words, even if this thing is fine one second, and then all the bearings turn to kidney stones the next, you will not crash, in fact if you really wanted you could probably keep riding the bike, though I would not recommend it.


----------



## Thimk (May 25, 2007)

kapusta said:


> If it works, use it. Worst that will happen? It wears out quicker and weighs 20 grams more than it should. But even if it does wear out quicker than it should now you have two headsets, and the first was probably going to last as long as you needed it to, anyway.
> 
> I cannot think of a less critical part on the bike. When it starts to go, you can't even tell when riding (though you can on the bike stand) When it is _totally _shot, the bike it most likely still ridable in a pinch. In other words, even if this thing is fine one second, and then all the bearings turn to kidney stones the next, you will not crash, in fact if you really wanted you could probably keep riding the bike, though I would not recommend it.


Very well. No big problem.

If it goes, I'll just buy a real one from the states.


----------



## Glued (Oct 26, 2007)

The bearings that came with the fake were as smooth as can be, at least when turning them by hand at the kitchen table. I think the bearings were some kind of standard part and would have probably worked OK. 

If I had installed the fake it likely would have worked fine, but it would not have sealed the inside of the headset from water. The bearing itself would not have minded a little water, but its outer shell may have discolored or rusted and the inside of my head tube would have collected water.

My fake came from a reputable dealer here in the States, a dealer everyone on this thread would have recognized. I don't want to name them as they investigated promptly (while I was on the phone with them) and took care of the problem pretty quickly, and in a way that caused me as little disruption and expense as possible.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

Glued said:


> My fake came from a reputable dealer here in the States, a dealer everyone on this thread would have recognized. I don't want to name them as they investigated promptly (while I was on the phone with them) and took care of the problem pretty quickly, and in a way that caused me as little disruption and expense as possible.


Was it Nashbar? I noticed they had cheap S-8s.


----------



## ang1sgt (Dec 18, 2007)

I use Cane Creek headsets in all my Bikes from recumbents, MTB, and my MTB Tandem. They have performed well in every application that I have used them.

I Love the quality feel of a Chris King and if I had more money burning a hole in my pocket, I would probably upgrade to King's.

But... My budget is limited and the price point of the Cane Creeks is vastly superior in value for me than any other headset.

Chris


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*"Upgrade"*



ang1sgt said:


> I use Cane Creek headsets in all my Bikes from recumbents, MTB, and my MTB Tandem. They have performed well in every application that I have used them.
> 
> I Love the quality feel of a Chris King and if I had more money burning a hole in my pocket, I would probably upgrade to King's.
> 
> ...


What is the definition of "upgrade" these days? What about going to a King from a fine, cost effective and perfectly working Cane Creek headset is an "upgrade"??


----------



## fonseca (Jan 12, 2004)

xcguy said:


> What is the definition of "upgrade" these days? What about going to a King from a fine, cost effective and perfectly working Cane Creek headset is an "upgrade"??


Lighter weight, much nicer finish, longer warranty, better bearings that don't need to be replaced or cleaned and regreased several times per year like my S2 and S3 did, available taller crown races, the knowledge that it was made in the U.S. in an environmentally responsible manner. I'm sure there's more, but those were my reasons. I went from an S2 on one bike and an S3 on the other to two Kings.

I went through several sets of bearings before I made the switch. It was the lower bearing that would go first, getting gritty and hard to turn. So I would have to remove the fork and pull the bearing several times per season and regrease it. But I still ended up buying at least one new bearing per year for both of those headsets. Replacements are cheap, $10 or so IIRC, but I haven't had to touch either King since installation.

I'm sure the Solos and 110 are both nice, but their low end stuff is exactly that, and they don't stay "perfectly working" for long.


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*King*

I have one from 95, before they started the large machined King logo without any service; and it's been on 5 or 6 bikes.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*I believe you when you say you've had maintenance issues*



fonseca said:


> Lighter weight, much nicer finish, longer warranty, better bearings that don't need to be replaced or cleaned and regreased several times per year like my S2 and S3 did, available taller crown races, the knowledge that it was made in the U.S. in an environmentally responsible manner. I'm sure there's more, but those were my reasons. I went from an S2 on one bike and an S3 on the other to two Kings.
> 
> I went through several sets of bearings before I made the switch. It was the lower bearing that would go first, getting gritty and hard to turn. So I would have to remove the fork and pull the bearing several times per season and regrease it. But I still ended up buying at least one new bearing per year for both of those headsets. Replacements are cheap, $10 or so IIRC, but I haven't had to touch either King since installation.
> 
> I'm sure the Solos and 110 are both nice, but their low end stuff is exactly that, and they don't stay "perfectly working" for long.


on your Cane Creeks. I can only say that S2s and S3s are the only headsets I've had in the past 7 years of building/riding my bikes and I've never replaced any bearings or had them become so gritty etc up that my bars didn't turn smoothly, never had to regrease the bearings...I'm saying my Cane Creek "lower-end" headsets have been completely maintenance-free. For those reasons I recommend them to anyone who asks.

That said, I do ride in a dry climate. Do you ride in rain/mud year 'round?


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

fonseca said:


> Lighter weight, much nicer finish, longer warranty, better bearings that don't need to be replaced or cleaned and regreased several times per year like my S2 and S3 did, available taller crown races, the knowledge that it was made in the U.S. in an environmentally responsible manner. I'm sure there's more, but those were my reasons. I went from an S2 on one bike and an S3 on the other to two Kings.
> 
> I went through several sets of bearings before I made the switch. It was the lower bearing that would go first, getting gritty and hard to turn. So I would have to remove the fork and pull the bearing several times per season and regrease it. But I still ended up buying at least one new bearing per year for both of those headsets. Replacements are cheap, $10 or so IIRC, but I haven't had to touch either King since installation.
> 
> I'm sure the Solos and 110 are both nice, but their low end stuff is exactly that, and they don't stay "perfectly working" for long.


Weird, I've been using S2 and S3's for years, ride in often wet and muddy conditions, and the only problem I ever had was with one S2 that was installed on an un-prepped frame (which can kill any headset if there is a problem with the head tube faces). I got the head tube faced, put in another S3 and it has been fine since. I never re-grease or change the bearings.

It's strange how for some people any headset under $100 turns to crap in 3 wet rides, and for others in similar riding conditions they never have any problems and get the same performance out of $40 headsets as they do out of $130 headsets.


----------



## fonseca (Jan 12, 2004)

xcguy said:


> That said, I do ride in a dry climate. Do you ride in rain/mud year 'round?


I used to ride in wet weather a lot (not so much muddy trails though, mostly rocky mountain ridges), which is probably why it was the bearings in the lower cup that would go. I even tried the Lizard Skins headset cover, but that ate through the paint where it contacted the fork crown.

The S8 I put on my brother's Moto-Lite has a nice integrated seal on the lower cup which neither of mine had. There would be moisture in either the bearing or the cup every time I pulled the fork on both of mine.

If I was going to buy another headset tomorrow, it wouldn't be King due to the excessive pricing, unless I found a used one for $85 or less. It would either be Hope or the CC 110.


----------



## Glued (Oct 26, 2007)

willtsmith_nwi said:


> Was it Nashbar? I noticed they had cheap S-8s.


I won't answer that, but I will say there were a lot of people selling these things at that time. They were everywhere.

I will say about the identity of the company I bought from that when I told the Cane Creek phone rep who it was his attitude toward me went from, "You dumb greedy slob," to "I can't believe it!"

I was not favorably impressed by the Cane Creek guy's attitude. He was kind of a prick.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

Glued said:


> I won't answer that, but I will say there were a lot of people selling these things at that time. They were everywhere.
> 
> I will say about the identity of the company I bought from that when I told the Cane Creek phone rep who it was his attitude toward me went from, "You dumb greedy slob," to "I can't believe it!"
> 
> I was not favorably impressed by the Cane Creek guy's attitude. He was kind of a prick.


With respect to Cane Creek, they have always treated me VERY well when I had issues with my Thudbusters. I currently run an S-3+5 on my Karate Monkey. I had a chance to get a Chris King at a steal, I passed it up and will likely go for a Solos, 110 or a Crank Brothers DirectSet.


----------



## SFCX13 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Sent to me from Cane Creek*



Thimk said:


> Yeah, it was from Asia. I figured it could be a fake, but the seller had loads of cycling items (Fox F100 RLCs, Juicy Brakes, Ritchey Carbons to name a few) that seemed just as real as from any other seller. So I assumed that my S8 would be the real deal as well. Also, they had a super high rating, 100% @ 775.
> 
> Here's the store: http://myworld.ebay.ca/michellebikeshop
> 
> If you guys think it's a faker, please let me know.


This was sent to me today from a guy at Cane Creek...
__________________________________________________________________________

Nick,

We have had some issues with counterfeit headsets being sold as the cane creek S-8. Below is a list of things to look for to identify a fake.

1) The headset should have been packed with 4 x Interlok headset spacers # 4 and 5.

2) It should also have a seal shim washer # 7 in the instructions attached.

3) The fork crown race # 12 should have a rubber seal and be made of steel, not aluminum.

4) A real S-8 will have sealed bearings with a gray color seal, and the bearing will be marked as "stainless" on the outside edge of the bearing.

5) The headset should have been packaged in a clearly marked Cane Creek package with instructions.

Gary Maltby

___________________________

Cane Creek Cycling Components


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

another Dead Horse Award goes here...


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

We need a "Dead Horse" board.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Just turn the crank


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

I took off a 9 year old cheap aheadset that was working perfectly and replaced with a CC S3 cause I was upgrading most of my bike.

Headsets generally just work forever unless you dunk your whole bike underwater a good bit. I payed the money for the CK hubs as there I can see/feel the quality but I didn't pay the money for their headset as I felt they are just grossly overpriced. If I ever do a headset again, I'd probably do the CC 110.


----------

